

Apple’s Maps mess and BMW give boost to Embark (YC S11) - davidwhodge
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/21/apples-maps-mess-and-bmw-give-boost-to-transit-app-embark/

======
snogglethorpe
An oddly misquoted title... The actual title is: "Apple’s Maps mess and BMW
give boost to transit app Embark"

I.e., Apple maps helped Embark by sucking, whereas the HN title makes it sound
very different.

[The BMW involvement is pretty creepy, though Embark tries to spin it as a
positive...]

